# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Best fight training videos on youtube

## treant

Check out these guys.. If you are interested in videos that teach you how to fight these are ****ing awesome videos.. 

From what I gather they are a Brazilian Krav Maga training center.. Krav Maga is a ****ing awesome fighting art...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDofosaRUPc

There are English subtitles.. Do not stop watching just because it's in Portuguese! These guys are awesome..




Also besides that.. check out Bas Ruttens old self defense video.. It's both hilarious AND informative... "everyone under estimates the kick in the groin.. boom. thats the first move... right after that.. denga da denga da deng" 

And he shows you how to use various things at a bar as weapons!! Lol.. It's hilarious..

----------

